# Officer Down: Stephen Anderson - [Salt Lake City, Utah]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

06/25/2007
*Prison inmate fatally shoots Utah corrections officer *

*Officer Down: Stephen Anderson *- [Salt Lake City, Utah]

*










Biographical Info*
*Age: * 60
*
Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* N/A

*Incident Details:* Officer Anderson was shot and killed when an inmate overwpowered him and gained control of his service weapon. The prisoner had been transported to the University of Utah Medical Center to receive medical treatment. He attacked Officer Anderson after being unshackled to receive an MRI test.

The prisoner, who was a member of the Aryan Brotherhood gang, fled the hospital and carjacked a motorist. He was engaged in a pursuit and was apprehended after fleeing into a fast food restaurant and assaulting a citizen.
*End of Watch:* June 25, 2007

*Prison inmate fatally shoots Utah corrections officer* 
The Associated Press
SALT LAKE CITY - A prison inmate getting medical treatment at the University of Utah stole a gun from a corrections officer Monday and fatally shot him, authorities said.

The inmate fled the scene and drove to a Arby's restaurant, where he was captured by police.
The prisoner was inside an examination room at the campus orthopedic center, university Police Chief Scott Folsom said.
"There was some sort of altercation. The inmate got hold of the weapon and shot the officer," he said.
A spokesman for the Utah Department of Corrections said officers routinely transport prisoners to the university for medical appointments.
"Nobody here can remember one of our officers every being killed during a transfer," spokesman Jack Ford said.


----------



## hack1631 (Nov 28, 2006)

You just never know...Rest In Peace Brother!!!!


----------

